# Current Routan Colors



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello - new here, as we just picked up our brand new Routan SE with RSE. The dealer gave us over $7,600 off of list price, and I did a cash sale with no trade. 

On interior color, we wanted the sierra stone, which is very hard to find in the midwest. We ended up doing a dealer trade to get it - I'm guessing 90% have the aero gray, and apparently our choice is not often requested. 

The dealer told me that due to the supply problems, the colors that dealers can order is changing. Gone is the tanzanite blue and one other, and now available for dealers is the Neptune blue, and the Golden ****ar. Tanzanite blue is nice, but my opinion is it would have been even nicer if a slightly lighter shade of blue. 

We wanted Neptune blue with sierra stone. There were literally not a single SE with RSE in that combo anywhere in the midwest, so we went with the Deep Claret Red exterior. I did not order due to the dealer not guaranteeing any price on the vehicle. 

Any colors you wish were available, interior and exterior? My wife joked about ordering Mango Tango.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new Routan and welcome to the Vortex.

For us the color was simple Calla Lily White exterior. Only thing I would change would be the interior color, I would have prefered black, but the gray is a very close second. Our first 2000 Passat wagon was White with a black leather gut, and we always miss that car. The 05' Passat wagon that replaced it was metallic dark blue with a gray leatherette gut. It's a nice car, but not white, we thought we'd get over it not being white---never have. That is why when we were being steered offered a silver Routan(another $500 off sticker), I said no way and I wouldn't do it for $1,500 off. If the Mrs. isn't happy with the color, I have to live with that until the next white car. Funny you can't get the gray, every one we looked at had the light tan and we wanted the gray. 

Good luck with the toy!


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

I just bought a black 2011 SE on Monday. I was really looking for a used one, but couldn't pass up the deal they gave me (and the new engine is pretty nice too). They gave me the $6,500 off and an extra $1,500 off as a customer loyalty bonus, and $12,000 for my trade.

They had black, white and the dark blue in stock here. I was torn between that dark blue and the black, but I caved on the black cause it looks nice in the garage next to my black 2010 GTI


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mango Tango?*

Maybe the 2012 model will have available the all-black interior from the Caravan R/T. That would be killer. Yeah, the exterior colors available for 2011 have been trimmed because of a supplier problem. The pigment for 10 Chrysler colors (Only 3 are for the C-D-R trio) can't be made because the plant is in the nuclear evacuation zone in Japan. And to think you could have ordered a Mango Tango Routan, and would of had probably the only one in the world........Our '10SE w/RSE is Calla Lily White with the Ceylon beige interior and is soon to have a light brown leather interior to match the 2011 Chrysler stow and go seats I installed (Sierra Stone in Routan-speak).


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I love my Neptune Blue Routan, but if Mango Tango would have been available in 2010, that is the colour I would have wanted. I came very close to getting a Mango Tango Ram 1500 crew cab 4x4 last fall before we settled on the Routan.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

There were Neptune blue in the SEL, and found one in the S, but not in the SE with RSE. 

The only thing I've noticed about the Deep Claret Red color is in very bright sun, the color of the paint is very close to the color of the brake lights when applied. I was following my wife and I noticed it was much easier to pick up the center mounted brake light than the other two. 

I'm now trying to find aftermarket floor mats that match the new beige shade for 2011.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Neptune blue is my favorite.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like you got a pretty good deal :beer:


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

PSU said:


> Neptune blue is my favorite.


Mine too.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish I waited another week, until May.

Incentives to the dealers are higher in May. It was a crapshoot as to whether they would go up or down from April. 

Car sales were strong in April, but not minivans. Even the new Odyssey sold less in April 2011 compared to April 2010. 

My numbers show 935 Routans sold in April - pretty low, eh?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Xirallic colors*

Here's a blurb on the color shortage:

Chrysler color pigment back in productionPosted on May 10th, 2011. • by Bill Cawthon
The Japanese Nikkei news service reports that Xirallic, the pigment used in a wide range of Chrysler paint colors, is back in production at the Merck KGaA plant in Oanhama, Japan. Merck is also going to begin producing Xirallic at another plant in Germany to avoid future disruptions.

Xirallic, which uses coated glass flakes, is used to produce auto paint with a pearlescent effect. Merck’s inability to supply the pigment forced Chrysler to restrict orders for vehicles painted in the following colors: Brilliant Black, Blackberry, Deep Cherry Red, Redline, Inferno Red, Bronze Star, Rugged Brown, Hunter Green, Ivory and Billet Metallic.

“Our top priority is to ensure as soon as possible an uninterrupted supply of Xirallic pigments to our customers around the world,” said Peter Halas, Head of the Pigments and Cosmetics unit at Merck.

The Merck plant, located 36 miles south of the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant, was damaged by the March 11 earthquake and had to be evacuated following the the accidents at the No. 1 and No. 2 reactors. Work on repairs began April 4 and production resumed Sunday, ahead of the June first date previously expected. Merck now says full production will resume by June.

The company says it is following all guidelines for radiation monitoring to ensure employee safety and will test products to ensure they meet all standards and regulations.



Read comments / add your own on the Allpar Forums


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mats*

Hey Taxman 100, How different is the 2011 brown from the 2010 brown of the interior? Are the colors close enough to buy the '10 mats from VW? At least they would be available now. Someone said that Mcneil doesn't make mats for the Routan, but they do for the Dodge and Chrysler vans.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

My understanding is it is a few shades darker. To be honest, I have yet to see a 2010 with the beige interior, and the 2011 we bought we had to get via a dealer trade to get the sierra stone interior. 

I'm considering going with the black rubber monster mats, and not worry about trying to match the color. 

Speaking of color, my dealer got two Routans in the latest colors - one Glacial Blue, and one Golden ****ar.


----------

